# OB Zebra behavior



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

Aside from this little guy that I've had for about 3 months starting to chase one of my other cichlids, it is clearing out the pebbles from inside one of the hiding places.

Would this little guy be doing anything in particular?

Thank you for any information.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

He/she is establishing a territory, which usually (but not always) means that this is a male and that he is nearing or at sexual maturity. Sometimes this means that spawning is likely to take place in the coming month or two, but this depends on several other factors as well.


----------



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

Well, i am a bit worried about this guy now. I just had ten of my cichlids die. Had tomove my tank because we got tile floor. Moving them back i guess i shocked them. This guy survived and my other one, along with a dragonblood.

Do i rehome this one? The LFS said he is a bit aggressive and i keeping the dragon blood and getting peacocks and such.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

WHat are your water test results? Ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Tank dimensions?


----------



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

Have a 55gal. They been good. LFS thinks could been chlorine level. Added too much new water for the little amount of de-chlorinator i had.

Was my first setup. Live and learn. I like how my restock is going. This zebra moved pebbles back out ofhis log. He is not chasing anyone. If he is getting more color, i want to keep him.if he is going to be a bully, i am taking him to the LFS.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

So right now you just have the 3 in the 55g? If you are confident the tank is fully cycled, I would recommend adding fish to disperse the aggression. Are you stocking breeding groups or all-male?

Some chasing is normal/ok. Relentless harassment, fin nipping etc calls for a change - removal/rearranging etc.


----------



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

I am up to 10 in there again. Had 13 before. I will re home the 2 zebra since i want some peacocks. Will do a peacock and hap mix with some socolofi.

Like the VC10 and Taiwan reef...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You may not want those two fish in a 55G (too big/aggressive) and you don't want socolofi (too aggressive) with haps and peacocks.


----------



## Nicar3335 (May 8, 2013)

These 2 OB Zebra that i have, would it be possible to put them in a10 gallon tank if they are a male/female pair?

My wife doesn't want to get rid of the bully because of his color. He has a blue tint that she for some reason thinks is pretty.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No the smallest tank for a zebra would be 48" and you want 4 females with a male...he is likely to kill a single female.


----------

